# Iceman/7620 hybrid anyone?



## Michael T (Sep 18, 2012)

OK I love the Older MIJ 7620 necks & Trems, Mahogany & Icemans sooooo

*Specs*


Mahogany Iceman body
Ibanez 7620 Neck
Edge Lo Pro 7 trem
BKP Aftermaths (Battle worn covers)
Single Push pull for volume and Pickup selector.


I got in touch with Nate Perle & got a 1 piece mahogany body without the holes for the pots or switch drilled because I wasn't quite sure of the control layout I wanted. 














After it arrived it still needed some cosmetic work. Had to square up the corners of the pup routes to fit the covered BKPs.
Beveled the lower horn for a smoother feel with higher fret access. Reshaped the heel and added a belly route to avoid that corner into the ribs.










Time for the color. I was wanting a darker look for the mahogany. A little work with some India Ink and Ebony stain and we have this. Its hard to get a good shot, it almost has a 3D look with some redish/golden highlights.


















Test fit everything, Do some shielding, make the cavity covers & wiring is all that's left.


----------



## nutsock (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks good! Liking the dark stain.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah man. This thing is looking really nice so far. How's the quality on that body? I've been eyeballing the Destroyerman shape he's got.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 18, 2012)

That almost looks like some weird wenge - I dig it.


----------



## skeels (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks fantastic Michael!

Really love the way the finish is looking!

That will be so slick with the covered bkps!


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 19, 2012)

I like it so far!


----------



## Thep (Sep 19, 2012)

Damn, is that how Perle sent the body? Looks flawless! 

Excellent work on the stain!


----------



## jarnozz (Sep 19, 2012)

that looks sweet!


----------



## Jontain (Sep 19, 2012)

God damn I love the Iceman shape, always wanted a 7 version.

Good luck with the build man!


----------



## bob123 (Sep 19, 2012)

I like that color man.


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 19, 2012)

Man I had thought long and hard about doing this. Would be the absolute shit imo. Well done on that stain. This is going to be stunning.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 19, 2012)

That colour came out damn fine sir.  And I'm quite jelly of the 7 string iceman concept.


----------



## Webmaestro (Sep 19, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> Man I had thought long and hard about doing this. Would be the absolute shit imo. Well done on that stain. This is going to be stunning.



Ditto. I've been eyeballing Nate's 7-str mahogany Iceman bodies too and thinking... hmm... project time?

This looks great. Normally, I like the natural mahogany as-is and don't like to see it stained, but this dark stain looks really damn good. Love it. Can't wait to see/hear it finished.

Edit: Just noticed the sculpting you did. Great job. You obviously have more woodworking prowess than I do.


----------



## kruneh (Sep 19, 2012)

Iceman, mahogany and black stain: pure awesomeness!
Gonna follow this build for sure.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm lookin and I'm likin...


----------



## russmuller (Sep 22, 2012)

I really like where this is going.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Sep 22, 2012)

I love it! I really want to see how it turns out.


----------



## Levi79 (Sep 22, 2012)

This is going to be awesome!


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 23, 2012)

My : I think you should've done this in 26.5" scale at least or asked to have the routes in the body moved back a bit to balance everything out a little better. Otherwise though, this is incredible! Can't wait to see it come together!


----------



## jarnozz (Sep 23, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> My : I think you should've done this in 26.5" scale at least or asked to have the routes in the body moved back a bit to balance everything out a little better. Otherwise though, this is incredible! Can't wait to see it come together!



I asked perle that once, he said he couldn't do it. I think it's because all the guitars are made by a cnc machine.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 23, 2012)

If the neck is a regular 7620 neck then you couldn't have changed the scale either way, and if you moved either route then you'd have to move the other one correspondingly as well.


----------



## The Only Factor (Sep 23, 2012)

This is gonna be another really sweet project once it's done. I would prefer if it had the 4x3 tuner config instead of the 7 inline and keep the more traditional Iceman look going, and it be a TOM-string thru, but till gonna be killer. I too can't wait to see this in one piece!!!


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 23, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> If the neck is a regular 7620 neck then you couldn't have changed the scale either way, and if you moved either route then you'd have to move the other one correspondingly as well.



I was thinking more along the lines if he went to get an RGD neck or something.


----------



## Alex_IBZ (Sep 24, 2012)

Can't wait to see the progress, already looks plenty nice!
BTW this pulled the trigger for me to finally buy that 6-string Fireman body from Nate. Christmas holidays can't come faster :/


----------



## 7JxN7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice work so far! I just found this thread while searching for ideas on a Iceman/7620 (IC7620???) I am currently putting together in a very similar fashion to yours. I am using a perle guitars alder body however, and using a standard switch layout.


----------



## Sam MJ (Sep 25, 2012)

Damn, this looks AWESOME! Can't wait to see some more pics!


----------



## avenger (Sep 25, 2012)

HNUUGHHGNGHGNGHN MOAR MOAR MOAR!


----------



## FireInside (Sep 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see the finished project! Lookin' great so far!


----------



## AbsentCurtis (Sep 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see the finished product. I've been eyeing their fireman body.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Sep 25, 2012)

This looks like it's gonna be phenomenal. Can't wait.


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 26, 2012)

I dig the beveling! It gives it an almost Carl Thompsonish quality. Looks good.


----------



## 7StringSupra (Sep 27, 2012)

Awesome! I was debating getting one for a while but I finally just went ahead and did it. I should be getting mine in the mail tomorrow or Monday. I got the Mahogany hardtail Iceman. I was wanting to stain mine black as well sort of like Meshuggah's iceman guitars. I'll have to wait and see though I guess. Good luck on your build! I'll definitely be keeping an eye on it


----------



## Michael T (Oct 2, 2012)

Ta Da NGD Post here. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/213637-ngd-iceman-cometh.html

Preview pic.


----------



## stathis169 (Apr 24, 2016)

perfect i want it!!!! The body is from perle guitars usa??


----------



## pondman (Apr 24, 2016)

Holy corpse fiddling, 2012


----------



## jwade (Apr 24, 2016)

also, the very first post answers the gravedigger's question


----------



## Titan (Nov 17, 2016)

Man, that axe is awesome. I am sucker for Iceman shaped guitars. Congrats!


----------



## intortus (Nov 18, 2016)

Titan said:


> Man, that axe is awesome. I am sucker for Iceman shaped guitars. Congrats!



Dude....... look at the date......


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 21, 2016)

Jesus, this thread takes me back.


----------

